# Warmachine Colossals Unvieled



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

From BOLS: http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2012/02/breaking-privateer-press-colossals.html

HOLY MOLY! - Move over Battle Engines, the Big Boys are coming out to play this July. You MUST WATCH this video!







> Watch the full video, as it contains artwork for the Cryx, Menoth, and other Colossals, as well as how their damage cards are organized and a basic rules overview.


Well, this year is really shaping up well for Privateer now. I'm happy to see what the removal of metal is allowing on the design side of the wargaming hobby. My Khadoran forces will so be getting one of those. Also, that is a very nicely put together piece of marketing work for Privateer - kudos to them!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

They're actually pretty cool.... but you know with it being PP its gonna be like stupid money per model... shame no-one at all around here plays Warmachine, so I'll never see these in the flesh to really judge the quality.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Those are the first Warmachine models I've seen that I find myself wanting to have even though I don't play the game. They're _very_ pretty, especially the red one.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I smell a conversion opportunity!
The Red one.
Orks! Orks! Orks! Orks! 

Excellent models, i have seen them somewhere before, maybe a month ago now, here on Heresy i think too.

SGMAlice


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

They do look pretty epic. Im tempted to start palying warmachine just because of these models, but just cant bring myself to start another game system I wil hardly play.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Those are pretty cool. Wish that it had shown the cryx model. 

First reaction on seeing one for me though was:

That will make assassination easier. Thing has to be at least 20-25 pts. 

Much harder to hide your caster when your entire army is two models.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Me wanteeeee!!!!!!! That is all.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Meeeee toooooooo


----------



## Frelf (Sep 7, 2008)

Plus if you lose, you can just beat your opponent to death with it.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

So being a complete warmachine nub - these are the size of 40k Knight titans?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Those are the first Warmachine models I've seen that I find myself wanting to have even though I don't play the game. They're _very_ pretty, especially the red one.


the only other item(s) i would be interested in were a couple of cryx warjacks as DE Chronos/Talos count as units.



SGMAlice said:


> I smell a conversion opportunity!
> The Red one.
> Orks! Orks! Orks! Orks!
> 
> ...


Deff Dread?:biggrin:

i wonder on how big these things actually are, i think these are close to Land Raider bulk size...so expensive.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

120mm base... i would guess about as big as a trygon. My heavy war jacks on a 60mm bast are about 3.5 to 4 inches tall. This is about twice as big. That is what I would guess. 

I have found PP things to be pretty reasonably priced.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Bubblematrix said:


> So being a complete warmachine nub - these are the size of 40k Knight titans?


Size wise, if you look at the pic with the Colossus and the smaller warjack... If you think normally that a warjack is roughly the same size as a Space Marine Dreadnaught... Soo... its roughly twice the height of one... So somewhere between 6 and 8 inches tall. 

So its smaller then a Warhound Titan, but bulkier, so really, its only slightly taller then a Dreadknight.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Hmm, this is interesting, but I would love to see the price on one of these kits.

I actually think I like the Cygnar Colossus over the Khador one...odd considering I play Khador.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

I only recently started playing warmachine and i haven't even finished painting my first warmachien miniature but I already want the Khador colossus he look great.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

So Warmachine has the same disease as 40K, where the most marketed and "poster boyish", always-first-to-get-something factions are also the least interesting ones.

Basically, what I am saying is, Cryx or GTFO.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

They already have the scans of the other 2 done, probably just finishing them up. Jeff Wilhem is the one who designed those two, I can ask him if he did the others as well.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

in my experience, they have been really good about doing all releases within a few months of each other. 

i only picked it up just after mk2, but it seemed like everyone update pretty fast and ditto with the wrath release.... still want one of those for my cryx army.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Fallen said:


> Deff Dread?:biggrin:


Too big for a Deff Dread. More like a Mega Dread! 

SGMAlice


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Those are the first Warmachine models I've seen that I find myself wanting to have even though I don't play the game. They're _very_ pretty, especially the red one.


Its so shinny it makes me want to just unleash it and tear up as it kills my enemys.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Not too shabby,to echo katie they are the first or second PP models i actually like,but it might just be the huge robot/mech feel that i like,they still look like they will fall face first into the dirt if they try to walk but they look a damn site better than any other PP models,warjacks suck ass and put me off the system from the off,they occupy the same catagory as leman russ tanks in my mind (models that make bunnies cry)


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Fallen said:


> the only other item(s) i would be interested in were a couple of cryx warjacks as DE Chronos/Talos count as units.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As good a size comparison as I could do:










It's a couple of inches taller, and significantly more bulky than a dreadknight, but quite a bit smaller than forgeworld titans.


----------



## GreatUncleanOne (Apr 25, 2011)

The artwork showing the cryx 1 is sweet. a kraken :wink:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

wonder if they are going to make Hordes versions of these super beasts! my Circle army needs some lovin


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I need to get myself one of those. PP are really starting to shine.


----------

